# Artificial Plants



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Is it better to have Plastic or Silk artificial plants? I currently have plastic plants in my tank and was wondering if it safe for my betta.

Also is the "poly-resin materials" safe for my betta?

Thanks!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

The consensus is that silk plants are definitely better. You'd have to do the pantyhose test to see if the plastic ones you have are okay or not (if pantyhose snags on your plastic plants, then they can ruin your betta's fins). 

If the poly-resin stuff was made specifically for aquariums, then you should be fine. If they were made for something else (terrariums, etc), then there may be issues of something leeching into the water.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> The consensus is that silk plants are definitely better. You'd have to do the pantyhose test to see if the plastic ones you have are okay or not (if pantyhose snags on your plastic plants, then they can ruin your betta's fins).
> 
> If the poly-resin stuff was made specifically for aquariums, then you should be fine. If they were made for something else (terrariums, etc), then there may be issues of something leeching into the water.


Thanks, I gotta go home and try the pantyhose test again on my plastic plants.

Also, it those Penn Plax decor that I'm trying to order from Petco (Its the Finding Nemo products)

I'm trying to get my tank into Finding Nemo theme lol.

Also, are those Silk plants from Petco any good?


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry, I dont have any exposure to the petco plants myself.. but I think its just a matter of personal preference. If they are good enough for you, then go ahead and buy them. I just received my silk plants in the mail today (bought on Amazon) and was impressed by what I received. It's always hit or miss when evaluating just on the computer (I bought the Vibran Sea and Hagen Marina plants).


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ah okay, can you recommend me the highest quality silk plant I can get on Amazon? or at the store?

Thank you!


----------

